# Who's on Instagram?



## Brandon Hill (Dec 6, 2012)

Let's be insta-friends.  I'm @brandonhill.  Post your user if ya got one. 


Instagram


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 6, 2012)

Mine is full of beer, food, motorcycles, autos, and drunken debauchery!

@cokronk


----------



## Derrel (Dec 6, 2012)

derrelator

http://instagram.com/derrelator/

I do not "share" the majority of my Instagram photos...only a few. I usually elect NOT to share them,in fact.


----------



## DorkSterr (Dec 6, 2012)

Instagram


----------



## jake337 (Dec 6, 2012)

jake_klein


----------



## gconnoyer (Dec 7, 2012)

@gconnoyer

I post up some of my pictures, the rest is car stuff from work and random things.


----------



## emdiemci (Dec 17, 2012)

@emdiemci only phone pictures. Don't really know how to transfer computer photos


----------



## velogirl22 (Mar 21, 2013)

I love instagram
Username @VELOGIRL22


----------



## Compaq (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm called Brakjen and I have 1 pic!


----------



## leeroix (Mar 21, 2013)

leonardo337


----------



## Angelo. (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm @ Rest_easy on Instagram


----------



## ElectroSpotlight (Apr 3, 2013)

@electrospotlight and @barrikkade

mostly concerts and graphic design


----------



## gregtallica (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm @gregtallica and it's sometimes guitar stuff and sometimes random. I'll follow you guys all shortly


----------



## Jaxxon (Apr 10, 2013)

Is no one else worried about the T/C changes they made? I stopped using the service when those news came out


----------



## reviewguy (Apr 27, 2013)

I have heard a lot about instagram but I haven't register account in it. I am just on facebook, pinterest and linkedin.


----------



## ktan7 (May 7, 2013)

Mine is @kentanphoto


----------



## de_tec_tive (Jun 8, 2013)

@de_tec_tive

Instagram


----------



## esselle (Jun 8, 2013)

reviewguy said:


> I have heard a lot about instagram but I haven't register account in it. I am just on facebook, pinterest and linkedin.



This is me, too, don't know how it works. Is it similar to Flickr? Does one need to add friends to a list like FB in order for the photos to be viewed? Can anyone see the photos if he or she is not a friend? I sound like i live in a cave. :/


----------



## Cookiez (Jun 8, 2013)

esselle said:


> reviewguy said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard a lot about instagram but I haven't register account in it. I am just on facebook, pinterest and linkedin.
> ...



You can "follow" people to see their photos come up on your feed, and people can do the same for you. You can pretty much see anybodys photos unless they have their profiles set to private, in which case they have to approve your follower request. Sooo in a way its like fb 

Follow me! @kookieskhei


----------



## esselle (Jun 9, 2013)

thanks cookiez! it looks like it's an app strictly for iphones. i looked at it today.
if i sign up, i'll ''follow'' you. :}
thanks for the help.


----------



## Divatologist (Jun 9, 2013)

esselle said:


> thanks cookiez! it looks like it's an app strictly for iphones. i looked at it today.
> if i sign up, i'll ''follow'' you. :}
> thanks for the help.



Actually the app can be used on most apple or android mobile devices. I have it on my phone (galaxy note 2) and my ipad. You can also access it online via your PC now as well. I have an instagram account and I just recently signed up for vine. Vine is like instagram, but with video. I post pics on instagram that I usually don't put on my FB page. I'm into music, baking, photography and etc. Most of my pics pertain to those things. You can use the # similar to how you use it on twitter. It groups your pics in a certain category of pics. Those who seek out that # marked word will find your pic along with others who have used that same # and word. For example, I was baking today and I put up a few pics and tagged them with #baking #caking #sweettooth, etc. Now, others that like to bake often search #bake to look at the pics. So, you don't have to have followers to get your pics seen. Beware though. Tagging pics brings out the dreaded spammers! They are horrible, especially when you tag your pics. I just block them and report them as spam. Some even leave comments' I just erase them and keep moving. I elect not to make my profile private. So, I have to deal with the spammers. I love taking pics. So, instagram and vine are 2 of my favorite apps right now.


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Jun 9, 2013)

Mine is @devinhullphoto


----------



## esselle (Jun 9, 2013)

Divatologist said:


> esselle said:
> 
> 
> > thanks cookiez! it looks like it's an app strictly for iphones. i looked at it today.
> ...



thanks for the help!

okay, i signed up. you can follow me @ esselle224

I don't have any pics up yet...but, will get to it later this week.

It still looks confusing to me, but I'll figure it out. :}


----------



## TJNY (Jun 10, 2013)

@TJNY.    
Suprise!  Feel free to look and add!  Thanks!


----------



## Xpertss (Jun 10, 2013)

@xpertss_photo


----------



## nycadam (Jul 9, 2013)

Howdy.  Newbie here, Instagram senior citizen!  @nyc_adam


----------



## Stevepwns (Jul 9, 2013)

Instagram


----------



## PicturePerfect87 (Jul 11, 2013)

look me up on instagram @veey00


----------



## KaraElizabeth (Jul 20, 2013)

@kara__elizabeth


----------



## ryanwaff (Jul 20, 2013)

@ryan_cumming


----------



## Dinardy (Jul 20, 2013)

Instagram: @AndyRooJonez


----------



## Skidmark (Jul 20, 2013)

Mines @ Pantycrapper


----------



## youknowmejuarez (Aug 8, 2013)

@erickjuarezjr ill follow you back


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Aug 8, 2013)

Mines @devinhullphoto


I'll follow you back as well.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 8, 2013)

@nzecco here


Sent from my left big toe


----------



## e.rose (Aug 22, 2013)

@erose86


----------



## Jeffowashere (Aug 26, 2013)

I have Instagram, I love it for sharing photos with friends.

My instagram is: Instagram

Feel free to check it out and follow me, I only post niceys!


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 26, 2013)

@tylerdrumm


----------



## Michy (Aug 27, 2013)

I am.  @michycyprus
Just my everyday life... and a lot of pictures of my cat. She's pretty adorable, for reals.


----------



## StoneCrazy (Sep 8, 2013)

stonecrazy89


----------



## Annaa (Sep 15, 2013)

@aattlid [link]

Lots of cats on there, and just everyday snapshots. Most are taken with my phone but I also post some DSLR shots from time to time.


----------



## XitzpatX (Sep 18, 2013)

@XitzpatX    most of the pictures I put up is analog stuff


----------



## MitchStrp (Sep 18, 2013)

@Sunofa_Mitch


----------



## andrei_ciortan (Oct 6, 2013)

http://instagram.com/andrei_ciortan_photography



Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 bold using my freaky side


----------



## aivzdog (Oct 15, 2013)

I am @aivzdog on instagram


----------



## FuriousSam (Oct 20, 2013)

Instagram @montvalemayhem

Mostly just from my iphone.

-- Sam


----------



## r0adki1l (Oct 20, 2013)

@r0adki1l here add me up


----------



## CMonnette (Oct 31, 2013)

@chancellorr
I mostly only use my 5s. I try not to use anything else for Instagram.


----------



## SnappingShark (Oct 31, 2013)

Instagram

iPhone 5 & Galaxy S4 pictures.


----------



## DougGrigg (Nov 1, 2013)

Instagram

@DougGrigg !


----------



## theraven (Nov 8, 2013)

I am! A mix of my photography and things I see day to day around Stoke on Trent... @jennatheraven I'll try to follow back, I need more photographers to follow on there!


----------



## mrpickettfence (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

I'm new here! Looking to make some photo friends! 

I use wordpress: jlcpickett.wordpress.com 
and instagram: Mrpickettfence 

Cheers, 
Jesse


----------



## sudomark3 (Nov 12, 2013)

sudomark3 is my insta id


----------



## soulsanderin (Nov 22, 2013)

Haven't used my instagram for a few months now, i think i got bored with it.


----------



## Patrick Simmons (Dec 23, 2013)

Instagram


----------



## snowbear (Dec 23, 2013)

Not here - my phone is an idiot.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 23, 2013)

proper_propaganda


----------



## loveebugg3 (Jan 4, 2014)

@heyy_mandaa 

I must warn you though I use just my Galaxy s4 for most of my picture taking on there and most of the time its of military photos.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jan 4, 2014)

@Twistedtailgunner

A lot of my photos are uploaded using my S4 Active.


----------



## danny4744 (Jan 8, 2014)

danny4744


----------



## Conter (Jan 12, 2014)

katsoy

u`re welcome!)


----------



## AK47J (Feb 2, 2014)

Instagram <---- come follow me and I'll follow back


----------



## iPwnF00lz (Feb 2, 2014)

Instagram


----------



## Ed8 (Feb 3, 2014)

I am. Edsphotos8


----------



## roscos (Feb 5, 2014)

@Walidkhouadja


----------



## SweetJem (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm on Instragram: sweetjem_gi


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 17, 2014)

F_One_Eight_Photography


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWright33 (Feb 17, 2014)

Okay wow, haven't seen this thread yet

IG Name- twright2933----- You have to request to be added, I will add TPF members :hugs:


----------



## JackSproxton (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey guys!! 

Follow for Follow!

*@jacksproxton*

Cheers


----------



## Dasoupdude (Jul 8, 2014)

@sithlordsoup  & @jelly.Garage


----------



## Theo2 (Jul 8, 2014)

I rarely use it.. But I find it fun every once in awhile. Maybe it'll be more fun if I know more people that use it. (#nophotofriends)

@crustyhippy


----------



## Kendall9991 (Jul 8, 2014)

@kendall9991


----------



## photoprimed (Jul 13, 2014)

I just started this account for my Iphone photos... check it out if you'd like. @photoprimed


----------



## proberok (Jul 29, 2014)

probe_rok


----------



## 91dope (Jul 29, 2014)

@91dope


----------



## Dinardy (Jul 29, 2014)

@_andrewjones 

follow me, I'm so hip & rad.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 29, 2014)

@wsgphotography add me/follow me..whatever!


----------



## Tailgunner (Jul 29, 2014)

urbanreflectionllc


----------



## Tailgunner (Jul 29, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> @wsgphotography add me/follow me..whatever!



Ya, I would follow but I don't think the wife would approve for some reason lol


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 29, 2014)

Tell her my wife says it's ok


----------



## Tailgunner (Jul 29, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> Tell her my wife says it's ok



Haha, I know better.


----------



## runnah (Jul 29, 2014)

Is that where the "other" pics are shown?


----------



## runnah (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh yeah, runnah555


----------



## TWright33 (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't think I picked up any followers last time but my username is williamwrightphoto


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 29, 2014)

Mine is @davecvaughn  

I mostly take sarcastic photos and photos of mine and other people's pets. Yay!


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Aug 10, 2014)

I post everything that goes through my phone camera's lens to instagram. Just a warning, Its full of god awful, amazing, boring, stupid, brilliant, gross, beautiful, and meh images. But theres plenty of them to look at 

@WilliamYoungPhoto


----------



## tcarson (Aug 11, 2014)

@traccci


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Aug 11, 2014)

@shutterinc if anyone feels like following


----------



## kateydidfaye (Aug 13, 2014)

Mine is not serious at all... Except for sometimes! @kateydidfaye


----------



## runnah (Aug 14, 2014)

kateydidfaye said:


> Mine is not serious at all... Except for sometimes! @kateydidfaye



People put serious stuff on there? I just have silly pictures.


----------



## waday (Aug 14, 2014)

I might be marked as private.. not sure how to change it, but if you're interested: @wadaycopa


----------



## zach_original (Sep 7, 2014)

Follow me @zach_original

Instagram

Lately I've been posting a lot of mobile shots I've grabbed while on photo adventures, but I'll usually post anything


----------



## surfindad (Sep 11, 2014)

@seangreeley


----------



## xzyragon (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm @christophercoxphoto
  Usually a mix of my photos and setup shots


----------



## avraam (Sep 24, 2014)

Is it possible to throw off the pictures, if I have wphone, or it makes sense to start with instagram from computer?


----------



## The gehrmanns (Oct 2, 2014)

Mine is @thegehrmanns mostly photos of my dogs haha


----------



## austriker (Dec 1, 2014)

Is this forum dead?

Im @austriker

Instagram

edit- the forum lives! I havent been on here in years. Glad to be back. My IG account is mostly nature, adventure shots in the beauty PNW. 100% mobile shots too.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 1, 2014)

@RedSkiesPhotography [emoji5]️


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm creeping on all you fools now!  jk! I added a bunch of the people I see comment often as well as the ones that I like their style. 

For those wondering mine is rileyjohnson1991


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 2, 2014)

I can't remember if I posted here yet lol.

@davecvaughn


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 3, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> I can't remember if I posted here yet lol.
> 
> @davecvaughn



Yeah! This! @cokronk


----------



## Sventek (Dec 6, 2014)

Here's me: Instagram

I've only just started to get into it, but it's fun so far - even if there are only 13 people following me!


----------



## Nakz (Dec 9, 2014)

check out my automotive photography! @NakShots on Instagram.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Glick (Dec 12, 2014)

Glickster


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 12, 2014)

I changed my name, lol. @belamourstudio


----------



## david.t (Dec 26, 2014)

@davidtsoi3   i love travel and photo taking as well haha


----------



## jtyson (Jan 15, 2015)

jeremiah_tyson


----------



## nerwin (Feb 1, 2015)

@nerwin802  - I don't post often because I don't have a super nice phone that has a good camera..but I mainly share pictures of my cat which tend to get the most likes on Instagram, lol.


----------



## DBA (Feb 1, 2015)

99% of my Instagram is of dirt bikes/motocross.
@JamesGingerich


----------



## ThroughTheIris (Feb 6, 2015)

misskirs99  .....a sprinkling of my artisticness but a thorough account of my life by means of uploading far too many pics to instagram


----------



## ThroughTheIris (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks to insomnia, I reactivaed my old biz acct that I never used so I can have all my artsiness in one place and my family and friend ridiculousness on the other  feel free to follow one or both. They'll both be plenty entertaining 

throughtheiris


----------



## herrickphoto (Mar 18, 2015)

@lynnslondon on Instagram!

www.herrickphoto.co.uk


----------



## mogahdsian15 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi guys, mine is @foreign.asian
All photos taken with either a Samsung Note 3 or iPhone 5.
Hope you'll like them.


----------



## joelp (Mar 29, 2015)

I shoot with Sony Nex-7 and Voigtlander 50 f1.1, Sel18200 and iphone 6 plus. Please go check out my library and follow, I'll follow you back. 

@joelmiikka


----------



## Munoz (Apr 5, 2015)

Post pictures of cool places I go, follow and I'll follow back 
Instagram


----------



## mishele (Apr 6, 2015)

Mish421


----------



## seananguswatson (Apr 8, 2015)

@seananguswatson

Not a whole lot up yet, but taking a 5-week long trip to Europe this summer and planning on documenting the whole thing.


----------



## Forkie (Apr 8, 2015)

@ianforknallphotography


----------



## Msteelio91 (Apr 8, 2015)

@digitaldistrictphotography

Instagram


----------



## MichaelHenson (Apr 8, 2015)

@michaelehenson


----------



## Heather Koch (Apr 8, 2015)

@heath_koch

Instagram - click here


----------



## Caseclosed (Aug 8, 2015)

@aminor69


----------



## Vegita182 (Aug 16, 2015)

@nightmarehour


----------



## RB_Photography (Aug 21, 2015)

@robbottenphoto
Rob (@robbottenphoto) • Instagram photos and videos

I shoot portraits, musicians, conceptual and composited, infrared, and some street. Posting images daily.


----------



## crusheddiced (Aug 28, 2015)

Are there other social media channels that can help in advertising your photos?


----------



## Vtec44 (Aug 28, 2015)

crusheddiced said:


> Are there other social media channels that can help in advertising your photos?



Facebook.  Pinterest.  Flickr.


----------



## crusheddiced (Aug 28, 2015)

oh wow! thanks for sharing about flickr. will sign up Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## jake337 (Aug 30, 2015)

Just went through and reworked my instagram.   Loving being able to post with landscape and vertical portrait crops now.

@jake_klein • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## Mewle (Sep 26, 2015)

@mewle_stenaklic
I post some pics every once in a while


----------



## TheBromad (Sep 29, 2015)

@TheBromad


----------



## jmann8686 (Oct 8, 2015)

I got two.  Leatherwork on @jmanndesigns and the other side of things @jmann8686


----------



## cauzimme (Oct 8, 2015)

@meonly1


----------



## Pexter (Oct 20, 2015)

Hello 
Peyman E (@peyman.346) • Instagram photos and videos
@peyman.346     > Pilot -photographer-guitarist


----------



## de_tec_tive (Oct 25, 2015)

@rebecca_houlden

Rebecca Houlden (@rebecca_houlden) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 25, 2015)

Eric Ingerson (@ingerson_photography) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## Be Someone Photography (Oct 26, 2015)

Madelynn Vickers Photography
@madelynnvphotos
MVP


----------



## Sarmad (Jan 10, 2016)

instagram.com/sarmad950


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 10, 2016)

KristoferRowePhotography (@kristoferrowephotography) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## gckless (Jan 15, 2016)

@gckless
@gckless • Instagram photos and videos
#gilbertklessphotography


----------



## manny212 (Jan 15, 2016)

Just my life un Pics . @manny212


----------



## footballfan993 (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm on instagram, www.instagram.com/tylerwarnecke but don't really upload my photography photos with it. I seldom use it, really.


----------



## leeshification (Jul 2, 2016)

@leeshification 

My feed is a pretty urban feel, I've been trying to explore Taiwan and Los Angeles!


----------



## table1349 (Jul 2, 2016)

I checked and there are over 500 million people on Instagram.  Sorry, but I just don't have time to name them all.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 10, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I checked and there are over 500 million people on Instagram.  Sorry, but I just don't have time to name them all.



Why not? 500 million isn't that much. Could be a billion+ like Facebook.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 18, 2016)

nerwin said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > I checked and there are over 500 million people on Instagram.  Sorry, but I just don't have time to name them all.
> ...


Ok, here it the first 50.
Domenic Knapper  
Herta Student  
Franchesca Hanlon  
Darcy Wetter  
Tana Donald  
Latanya Dory  
Inell Daring  
Kym Hardrick  
Loretta Guel  
Agustina Bieker  
Vashti Lerch  
Grant Crail  
Malissa Trumbo  
Delores Chipps  
Jonnie Knopf  
Deetta Coronado  
Roselyn Avant  
Chieko Chow  
Zella Lima  
Lucinda Ledet  
Soledad Oday  
Leonardo Watkin  
Kyra Rostad  
Clemente Wolanski  
Vicente Grieco  
Gillian Schnur  
Santa Alpers  
Vertie Marth  
Jesus Burley  
Adelle Philip  
Carroll Raysor  
Jada Kuehne  
Latonya Caughman  
Joy Blanford  
Cristal Mccue  
Mitzie Bochenek  
Sergio Chenault  
Lana Pickell  
April Shi  
Contessa Reagan  
Karly Hopkins  
Tianna Bissell  
Tijuana Asmus  
Tonya Lybrand  
Marquerite Hebel  
Carisa Leamon  
Sylvester Swann  
Madge Rottman  
Erlinda Dishman  
Ruben Beehler


----------



## humantrip (Aug 7, 2016)

Brandon Hill said:


> Let's be insta-friends.  I'm @brandonhill.  Post your user if ya got one.
> 
> 
> Instagram



Michael Frederick (@humantrip) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## humantrip (Aug 7, 2016)

leeroix said:


> leonardo337



Michael Frederick (@humantrip) • Instagram photos and videos
I only do iPhone photography!


----------



## andrrsgg (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm andrrsgg on instagram


----------

